# perfect



## MrsBoyle (Oct 6, 2010)

Now Dylan's at school full time we are getting really good readings.
for tea time he is down to 8-4 im really pleased with it as before he was full time we didnt get it down past 13 very much.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 6, 2010)

Excellent news! What a great start. My parents found the routine of school helped my BG greatly, so it looks like this might be helping you too


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2010)

Brilliant start well done x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 6, 2010)

Fantastic news..................it must be his wee brain soaking up all that glucose..............not to mention playtime activity......happy days.......


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats good news, well done. i have found K's levels completely different in school holidays - couldnt get her down in the holidays, random hypo's now she's back at school. 
Does he feel better himself, or doesnt he notice the difference?


----------



## MrsBoyle (Oct 6, 2010)

He is only 4 so im not sure, but he seems like he feels better in his self not as moody or naughty and he will sit and read his books, as before he wouldnt really do anything but be naughty.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 6, 2010)

well done is good to know that there are schools that cares about children with diabetes


----------



## rspence (Oct 6, 2010)

*great*

well done for those readings at school and well done for noticing the improvement. good work everyone.


----------

